# Is there many Markets in Southern Spain



## Eastc46 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi there everyone,

I am due to relocate to Spain with my partner and family in September time, but have a question on behalf of someone else which I'm hoping some of you might be able to advise me on!

- Are there many regular markets in the southern spain region? If so which are the most popular/busiest for a) Spanish and b) English? 

- is there a 'want/need' for English greetings cards/stationary/partyware/balloons/baby shower accessories/gift bags/wrapping paper etc?

- this is an odd one due to the obviously beautiful weather you have most of the year... but do people in Spain use/need wool for knitting? 

Any feedback would be much appreciated! 

Thank you all in advance 
Cara


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are probably millions of markets across southern Spain. Several in most towns and villages every week. But I suspect there is a waiting list.

To move to spain you will need to prove you have income and healthcare sorted, before you can become a resident and therefore qualify to have a stall in a market

I do have to say that IMO there is very little need for English greetings cards/stationary/partyware/balloons/baby shower accessories/gift bags/wrapping paper etc. 

Sorry, if I sound a tad negative, but its not easy. The best thing to do is to go over for a fact finding trip or two and see what you think and whether you can see a niche in the market??

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Certainly where we are there have been a number of new start businesses selling greetings cards etc and all of them are now closed. There was a shop in the El Ingenio shopping centre called bookworld but as their prices were more than treble Amazon they struggled. They put up the costs of greetings cards and other party stuff and didn't sell any. The shop closed and for a year they had an open stall in the walkway of the mall. It has now gone. The Spanish, well down in these parts, don't do greetings cards so it is basically a market for ex-pats (not just British) but I don't think it is a great market, particularly with Moonpig being so easy to use and fairly competitive.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes - moonpig and greetingcarduniverse and all the others are very good, reliable and cheaper than buying and sending a card from here to the UK. Not a market in cards here I'm afraid. And I suspect that wherever there is a concentration of Brits (and others) there will already be a partyware shop.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Eastc46 said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> I am due to relocate to Spain with my partner and family in September time, but have a question on behalf of someone else which I'm hoping some of you might be able to advise me on!
> 
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> Eastc46 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there everyone,
> ...


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> soulboy said:
> 
> 
> > I wish someone would start a local branch of TK Maxx...They'd make a fortune in the Marbella area..Jo, where are you when you're needed..If anyone could make a go of it, you could....
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say after all the years of being here we still enjoy the parades as it's part of the Spanish culture but also find inland can be slightly different to the coast as where we live the whole village takes part so you really do feel part of it yourself.As for TKMaxx you want to go in Primark in the Larios Centre.The trouble and strife was in there on Saturday and it was packed to the doors.Sincerely hope you enjoy Bournemouth Mary.Probably do me good to go back to Blighty.13years since I was last there and then I would realise how lucky I am to live here as I suppose after all the years I have lived here I suppose I take things for granted.
> ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

We still have wool shops here !


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

soulboy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > 13years since I was last there and then I would realise how lucky I am to live here as I suppose after all the years I have lived here I suppose I take things for granted.
> ...


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Things have changed a little bit. Polish is the new official language, hasn't anyone told you  We've even got road signs in Polish now  One of those two statements in true unfortunately

I am afraid nobody has told me so a big thank you for that piece of very useful information.Think I will have to buy a Ploish phrasebook off ebay for when I do go back.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> soulboy said:
> 
> 
> > Things have changed a little bit. Polish is the new official language, hasn't anyone told you  We've even got road signs in Polish now  One of those two statements in true unfortunately.
> ...


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

Come to costa de la luz. Pls bring: cards gift wrap, tesco, morrisons, or all of the above. It really is the land that time forgot, but you have to find the right town....so lots of Brits nt being served in Huelva province. . . We have to drive down to Gib if anything British is required, which isn't that often, but lots of us miss English stuff! Yes even after 10 years!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> Things have changed a little bit. Polish is the new official language, hasn't anyone told you  We've even got road signs in Polish now  One of those two statements in true unfortunately
> 
> I am afraid nobody has told me so a big thank you for that piece of very useful information.Think I will have to buy a Ploish phrasebook off ebay for when I do go back.


I can help you with a few choice phrases in Polish,SB


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nonnamags said:


> Come to costa de la luz. Pls bring: cards gift wrap, tesco, morrisons, or all of the above. It really is the land that time forgot, but you have to find the right town....so lots of Brits nt being served in Huelva province. . . We have to drive down to Gib if anything British is required, which isn't that often, but lots of us miss English stuff! Yes even after 10 years!


Gift wrap?
You can't get paper to wrap up presents in a papelería or supermarket?


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

*Gift wrap*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Gift wrap?
> You can't get paper to wrap up presents in a papelería or supermarket?


Strike gift wrap 

Cards are also available but they are dire :/


----------

